# corsair h70 vs antec h2o 920 ?



## Aîm (11. Mai 2011)

da ich auf der suche nach einer kompaktkühlung bin (sowas wie ein silverarrow passt einfach nicht in mein gehäuse und ne richtige wakü ist mir zu aufwendig und teuer) in der leistungssparte dieser beiden wollte ich mal die leute nach einem direktvergleich fragen, da ich im internet nur tests mit den standartlüftern gesehen habe und dort logischerweise die 920 als sieger hervorgegangen ist.

hat also jemand zufällig ein paar tests mit referenzlüftern, wo diese beiden (oder äquivalente konkurrenzprodukte) gegeneinander antreten, oder vielleicht direkt eine empfehlung (nach möglichkeit mit begründung)?

p.s. ich plane den kühler dann mit 2 von den dingern zu betreiben Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000, 120x120x38mm, 3000rpm, 224.4m³/h, 45.9dB(A) (DFS123812H-3000) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
falls jemand was stärkeres, oder leiseres bei gleicher stärke hat, nehme ich den vorschlag ebenfalls gerne entgegen.


danke schonmal für die hilfe.


€:
ok, hab einen stärkeren und etwas angenehmer anhörbaren lüfter gefunden:
http://gh.de/a610341.html
dürfte aber auf 1900er slipstreams hinauslaufen =/


----------



## Falcon (13. Mai 2011)

Wieso sollen da Lüfter mit einer Fördermenge von über 220m³/h drauf? Was passt denn an den Referenzlüftern nicht?

Und soweit ich weiß ist das Corsair mit dem Antec Set identisch... Bis auf die Lüfterbestückung. Hersteller ist bei Corsair nämlich Asetek, und soweit ich weiß, bei Antec auch. Zumindest ist das bei der kleineren 620 so.


----------



## Aîm (13. Mai 2011)

Falcon schrieb:


> Wieso sollen da Lüfter mit einer Fördermenge von über 220m³/h drauf? Was passt denn an den Referenzlüftern nicht?


na wenn die 110cfm standartlüfter bei max rpm so laut sind wie die 150cfm lüfter bei max rpm lautet die frage doch eher "wieso nicht", oder reißt der durchflussgewinn nicht mehr viel raus?



Falcon schrieb:


> Und soweit ich weiß ist das Corsair mit dem Antec Set identisch... Bis auf die Lüfterbestückung. Hersteller ist bei Corsair nämlich Asetek, und soweit ich weiß, bei Antec auch. Zumindest ist das bei der kleineren 620 so.


 könnte doch aber sein, dass da irgendwelche "bedeutenden" überarbeitungen im 920 verbaut sind, die es nicht in die h70 geschafft haben, die evtl die temps weiter senken.

vermutlich muss ich aber einfach den pcgh-test der 920 abwarten, der eh etwa nächste woche da sein sollte =/


----------



## Chrissi (13. Mai 2011)

Bei den Lüftern die so laut wie ne Turbiene sind brauchste aber echt Ohrenschützer. Da würd ich lieber nen Noiseblocker PL2 oder PL1 nehmen. Die 5K unterschied vielleicht sind die Unhörbarkeit gegenüber Turbiene wert.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Mai 2011)

Wenns ein Preisleistungswunder haben willst nimm die Antec 620 + 2 Scytech Slips stream - mit max 1900 rpm (aber ertrag bar nur bis 1300rpm ^^) Die Kombi macht ne H70 locker fertig ^^ Wennst wirklich zw H70 & antech dich entscheiden musst dann defenetiv die Antec 920. Es sind mehrer Gründe, die Lüfter drehen höher 2400rpm dadurch ein höheres fördervolumen (leider auch sau laut). Antech liefert eine Steuerungssoftware mit. Damit kann man Temp Profiele anlegen und alles wird automatisch geregelt.Für mich als Besitzer einer H70 würd ich sofort gegen ne 920 tausche weil ich nimma manuell die Lüfter regeln müsste ^^


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Mai 2011)

Hier hab endlich ein review zur antec 920 gefunden http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1590/1/

Schneidet ein bisschen besser ab als die h70, hätte aber mehr erwartet.


----------



## Aîm (15. Mai 2011)

CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Hier hab endlich ein review zur antec 920 gefunden Antec Kuhler H20 920 CPU Water Cooler Review - Antec Kuhler H2O 920 Liquid Cooler - Legit Reviews
> 
> Schneidet ein bisschen besser ab als die h70, hätte aber mehr erwartet.


 diesen bericht hab ich leider auch schon mehr als 3x so ausführlich durchforstet, dass ich schon fast sagen kann was der autor eine woche vor dem verfassen gefrühstückt hatte und denoch keinen abschnitt über einen direkten vergleich zwischen den beiden konkurrenten mit referenzlüftern gefunden =/


----------



## Baerenstein (16. Mai 2011)

Ein bischen Geduld.
Soviel ich weiß ist Klutten an einem Review der Antec H2O 920 dran und wollte es die Tage veröffentlichen. Denke dass es dort auch Vergleiche mit der H70 geben wird.
Aber wenn du genauso ungeduldig bist wie ich, dann bestell die Antec 920, machste auf keinen Fall was falsch. Habe sie am Samstag geordert, müsste im Laufe der Woche da sein.


----------



## Aîm (17. Mai 2011)

die paar tage werd ich noch abwarten, finde meinen cooler master v8 aber langsam viel zu lasch, selbst nach einem lüfterupgrade auf einen slip stream 1900 =/

btw. mich beschleicht so langsam das gefühl die gentletyphoons blödsinn waren, da der slipstream mir ein wenig unangenehm auffält.


----------



## bogos (29. Mai 2011)

Is der Test mittlerweile verfügbar??? 
Wenn nicht wann kommt er den für die H2O 920 

MfG


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2011)

Ich schreibe gerade daran. Eventuell geht er heute Abend online.


----------



## bogos (29. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Freu mich schon drauf 


----------



## Klutten (29. Mai 2011)

Und ich mich erst. Dann habe ich wieder mal einen Haufen Arbeit hinter mich gebracht. 

Aktuell sitze ich an Diagrammen und Messwerten, dann folgt das Fazit ...und dann? Fertig.

EDIT:
Nach einem langen Tag ist der Test jetzt im entsprechenden Unterforum online. Wer es nicht findet, sollte in meine Signatur schauen.


----------

